# KubotaL3800, JD 3520, NH Boomer 35



## cavecreekrich (Dec 9, 2010)

Still on the shelf after months of looking. I thought I was set on the Kubota as the JD pricing is really high here in Arizona. Was thinking of purchasing out of state but I suppose that may not be too wise if trouble arises. 
I did just see the New Holland Boomer and am really impressed. This has a really nice operator deck like the JD. I am just used to my neigbors JD and like the pedal configuration and seating of the JD over the Kubota. 
So with HST and loader I am getting quotes of $21,900 for the NH, $21,500 with o% for the Kubota, and a whooping $27,300 for the JD. 

Sure would welcome any feedback.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.Bye
That's a heck of plate full your asking about.
By the sounds you done your home work,soooo all that's left is your gut feeling on your long term investment.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know if there is a dealer in your area, but have you checked out Bob Cat tractors? I just bought a CT122 with FEL for the wife, and we love it! Bye


----------



## cavecreekrich (Dec 9, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Welcome to TF.Bye
> That's a heck of plate full your asking about.
> By the sounds you done your home work,soooo all that's left is your gut feeling on your long term investment.


LOL, yes probably to damn much homework. I need to just pull the trigger on something. I guess on choice is really no better than the other.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

One of the things I look for..let the tractor come to you,by that I mean joy stick,pedals,steering etc.


----------



## cavecreekrich (Dec 9, 2010)

I finally pulled the trigger and brought home my big green JD 3520. I am completely thrilled with the machine and plan on having this for a very long time. It was a great morning with my 5yr old in his JD hat and me testing out our box blade on our 1/2 mile dirt road. A good break in.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on mighty fine investment your muscles and bones will thank you in years to come.


----------

